# Here is the 12 week Built like a Badass routine



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi you can get the ebook of his websie for $47 but i just downloaded it for free and it takes liek 2 mins ENJOY http://uploading.com/files/get/bca58f88/


----------

